# rca custom splitter



## swong46 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey, so I have 2 video sources with rca plugs (front and rear camera for a car) I want to just strip the rca wire and solder it to a nice switch to mount it along with my other switches.

Would this reduce quality big time? Any tips if I want to go this route?


Or, anyone know of something like a RCA splitter with a switch in the middle or some SUPER tiny rca switcher? Best if it only has 1 plug, not video and stereo.

Thanks


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I think that if you are confident with your wireing and soldering skills go for it but when dealing with those types of wires things can get trickey. Maybe some other members will come up with a better solution. Good luck.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Maybe something like this?


----------

